# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  انطباعات اول جلسة  ( بالعصرية)

## علاءالدين محمد هاشم

*اليوم   عصراً    امضيت اسعد اوقاتى    بالالتقاء والتعرف الى اخوة  اعزاء   احسست معهم بالالفة   والود  من اول لقاء   ....  كيف لا ويجمعنا ذلك الكيان الاجمل والاروع والاكمل   كيان المريخ العظيم   

اليوم عصراً  ورغم مريختى الصارخة منذ الميلاد   .... احسست بكيان الاسرة فى المريخ    ..   ولو لم يكن بالمريخ  غير هولاء وامثالهم لكفى المريخ فخراً

شكراً  برنسيسة  على الدعوة   ... شكراً غندور على الجاتوه  ....   شكراً حسكو ورياض وافريكانو  و...... و.....  لن استطيع ذكركم جميعاً فانتم  الروعة ذاتها     ..... سعدت بكم واتشرف ان قزماً فى جلال وبهاء وجودكم الكريم 

ومن هسى الجلسة الجاية متين   يا اروع  واجمل ناس:1 (51):
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علاءالدين محمد هاشم
					

ومن هسى الجلسة الجاية متين يا اروع واجمل ناس:1 (51):



انهم اونلايناب وكفى
تفحيطه










الجاتو كان كارب ولا كيف؟؟
*

----------


## africanu

*تســـلم حبيبنا علاء الدين

وحقيقة نحن من نسعد بالتعرف بكم ياصفوة 

*

----------


## مرهف

*وهذه انطباعات متابع من علي البعد
علي حروفكم
حفظكم الله واعانكم 
...

*

----------


## معتز المكى

*حرمنـــــــــــــــــا منـــــــــــــكم
ظروفــــــــــى العمليـــــــــة







فأقبلو عزرى
لأنـــــــــــــــى
لم أزين نظري  بكــــــــــــم
ولــــــــم
أتعرف بكــــــم
*

----------


## yassirali66

*جلسات الصفوه ابدع مما يتخيله المرء....
بختكم وان شاء الله نحضر واحده
*

----------


## jafaros

*الدعوات دي سرية ولاشنو ما نعرفها إلا بعد ما تتم
                        	*

----------


## علاءالدين محمد هاشم

*اخى العزيز      jafaros    والله البرنسيسة تكورك فى البوست ليها شهر  والردود صفوف   الجلسة   الجلسة  الجلسة      لمن فاتت بهناك

                             انت  وينك وين .....
                        	*

----------


## nona

*تسلم علاء تشرفنا بقدومكم جميعاً
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*بارك الله لكم وفيكم
عسى الله ان يجمعنا قريبا ان شاء الله !!
*

----------


## hamdi73

*و الله رغم ضيق الزمن إلا أن الصدق و المحبة الأخوية كانت هى عنوان هذه الجلسة ، و أقل ما يمكن قوله عن هذه الجلسة أنها جلسة ما منظور مثيلة و الله ما منظور مثيلة .
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*انا بالجدمحتاج لي منبر كامل عشان اقدم فيه شكري لكم 
حقيقة اندهشت جدا عندما وصلت والتقيت معكم وفي نفس الوقت
كنت في غاية السعادة وانا حولكم بالجد انتم رائعون.
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*هكذا أنتم دوماً

صفوة وجاااااااتو كمان


:1 (2):








:1 (45): وين حقنا ياغندور
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

هكذا أنتم دوماً

صفوة وجاااااااتو كمان


:1 (2):








:1 (45): وين حقنا ياغندور



المرة الجاية تجى بدرى يا نصر الدين .
*

----------


## غندور

*وأحلى حاجة طاقية رد ستار فناااااااااااااااااانة!!!
وتهذيب أمام باتى..........صفوة
وصمت صاحب البوست الخجول علاء كما النسمة....
والشمشار حاجة تانية براها...
شمشار شمشرة شماشارية...
والكومر اب منفله...
الجرافى كومر..
راقى ...
وديجو....
ما بتحس بيه...
هؤلاء من رايناهم اول مرة...
والحكيمة تينا....
سيدة فرح وبس...
وحبيابنا بقية دفارات سوق ليبيا...(الناس الشفناهم)
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علاءالدين محمد هاشم
					

اليوم   عصراً    امضيت اسعد اوقاتى    بالالتقاء والتعرف الى اخوة  اعزاء   احسست معهم بالالفة   والود  من اول لقاء   ....  كيف لا ويجمعنا ذلك الكيان الاجمل والاروع والاكمل   كيان المريخ العظيم   

اليوم عصراً  ورغم مريختى الصارخة منذ الميلاد   .... احسست بكيان الاسرة فى المريخ    ..   ولو لم يكن بالمريخ  غير هولاء وامثالهم لكفى المريخ فخراً

شكراً  برنسيسة  على الدعوة   ... شكراً غندور على الجاتوه  ....   شكراً حسكو ورياض وافريكانو  و...... و.....  لن استطيع ذكركم جميعاً فانتم  الروعة ذاتها     ..... سعدت بكم واتشرف ان قزماً فى جلال وبهاء وجودكم الكريم 

ومن هسى الجلسة الجاية متين   يا اروع  واجمل ناس:1 (51):



الحاله قنوان ما جات
:039:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

وأحلى حاجة طاقية رد ستار فناااااااااااااااااانة!!!
وتهذيب أمام باتى..........صفوة
وصمت صاحب البوست الخجول علاء كما النسمة....
والشمشار حاجة تانية براها...
شمشار شمشرة شماشارية...
والكومر اب منفله...
الجرافى كومر..
راقى ...
وديجو....
ما بتحس بيه...
هؤلاء من رايناهم اول مرة...
والحكيمة تينا....
سيدة فرح وبس...
وحبيابنا بقية دفارات سوق ليبيا...(الناس الشفناهم)



اوعى تكون جبت جاتو
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*التحية لكم جميعاً
ونفس الانطباعات الفنانة التي رسمت في وجوهنا ونحن نواجه الصفوة فيس تو فيس
هي ما نجدها ونحن نقرا الردود الراقية ولا داعي للاعتزار لكل من لم يحالفه الحظ في الحضور
فقد كنتم معنا من علي بعد
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*صراحه كانت جلسه جميله جدا..تشرفنا فيها بمعرفة امثالكم..دمتم زخرا لنا وللمريخ...احتراماتى للجميع
                        	*

----------


## حسن دحدوح

*جلسه مامنظور مثيله..ان شاء الله دايما ملمومين تحت ظل هذه الشجره الوريفه /مريخاب اون لاين/
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




الدعوات دي سرية ولاشنو ما نعرفها إلا بعد ما تتم



انتا فاضي من الفيسبوك؟؟
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*والله قمة الإمتاع.............
صفوه...................
*

----------


## الجرافى كومر

*تشرفت بمعرفة رجال بمعنى كلمة رجال ..
..
..
وتشرفت اكثر بالتعرف الى العم غندور ... حيث كنا اول الواصلين بعد ارخبيل ...
ولم اجد كلمة لاصف بها العم غندور سوى اننى كنت احترمك  كثيرا من خلال قلمك والان فاق احترامى لك كل الافاق .
..
..
تخريمة (حمدى 73) ... الماسورة قطعت كهربة
*

----------


## الجرافى كومر

*تشرفت بمعرفة رجال بمعنى كلمة رجال ..
..
..
وتشرفت اكثر بالتعرف الى العم غندور ... حيث كنا اول الواصلين بعد ارخبيل ...
ولم اجد كلمة لاصف بها العم غندور سوى اننى كنت احترمك  كثيرا من خلال قلمك والان فاق احترامى لك كل الافاق .
..
..
تخريمة (حمدى 73) ... الماسورة قطعت كهربة
*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجرافى كومر
					

تشرفت بمعرفة رجال بمعنى كلمة رجال ..
..
..
وتشرفت اكثر بالتعرف الى العم غندور ... حيث كنا اول الواصلين بعد ارخبيل ...
ولم اجد كلمة لاصف بها العم غندور سوى اننى كنت احترمك  كثيرا من خلال قلمك والان فاق احترامى لك كل الافاق .
..
..
تخريمة (حمدى 73) ... الماسورة قطعت كهربة




كهربتكم أصلة قاطعة 
تخريمة:
نحول ليكم 
*

----------

